

What is a coder's worst nightmare? - daviducolo
https://www.quora.com/What-is-a-coders-worst-nightmare?share=1

======
ankurdhama
Looking at his own piece of code in a fairly enough large application and
thinking "dammit why did I wrote this specific piece of code, it doesn't make
sense".

